# black beauty and moon sand



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

hi all i really like the look of the black sand i want to put it in my tanks i was wondering though if i can use it with a high fin butterfly pleco and if i can use it with african cichlids that really like to dig. the pleco is in a 15 gallon by himself hes now 6 inches the africans are in a 55 gallon if i can use the black beauty great i can get it free cause we use on the job all the time if not then moon sand it is. any exprts out there about black beauty in fish tanks....ty all :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## wilpir (Jan 30, 2006)

I use it in my tang tanks with shelldwellers(Black Beauty) ..looks great..and no problems :thumb: :thumb:Wilpir


----------



## That Guy (May 18, 2008)

i've read the article on the different sands, and i'd love to do black as well. i'm just concerned that it will hurt my (future) fish.


----------



## brickman (Aug 13, 2008)

I work in a brick factory. We use black beauty to coat some of our brick. First thing it is not really a sand .It will penatrate your skin like a splinter very hard to get out. I would not use it in a aquarium.


----------



## 54zamboni (Mar 16, 2005)

i use it in all my tanks, mixed with pfs, going on a couple years -- from shell dwellers to fronts to tropheus with no problems, although when cleaning it you may well get a splinter from a sharp piece . . . hasn't harmed any of my fish to date . . .


----------



## brickman (Aug 13, 2008)

I have never used Black Beauty in a tank, so maybe I should try something before I run my mouth.  May try Black Baeuty in my tank, seeing how we get it in by the ton {at work ] sorry


----------

